# new de rosa macro!!



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

ordering my build kit tomorrow from GVH, going with chorus and Zonda's but with a non carbon centaur crank on record BB. record brakes. can't wait Any advice on Zonda vs. neutron's??


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

Its me again. I just got chorus ergo levers new for 152!!! Good luck with your build!! Please post pictures and a thorough review when you're done. can't wait to see it.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Teasing is unacceptable on this De Rosa board. Please post photos ASAP. 

I'd do Neutrons. Probably the more durable wheel, more standard design. Debatable, of course. Zonda's buy you some modern bling, but are on the heavy side.

brewster


----------



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

+1 Neutrons. I have Protons on my Merak after researching them on RBR reviews. Apparently same wheels as Neutons but 80g heavier due to spokes and lesser hubs, but at the time they were considerably less expensive and as much as I could afford. Now discontinued.

Neutrons are light and responsive wheels and, from reports, very durable. More spokes than Zonda and lighter. In fact according to stats, as light as Eurus.

They will be more expensive than Zondas but affordable if you go to online sites such as Totalcycling in Northern Ireland.

Very exciting build and as brewster says, POST PICTURES even incomplete bike, please.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

*delay*

my bike si delayed due to campy not sending aluminum crank and neutron on back order fro months so going with zonda and will see it next week? photos to come but I must tell you the frame was sent to me first and it has superb finish


----------

